# NBA FINALS 2011 Predictions?



## sportsbetting101 (May 30, 2011)

Who do you think would win in the NBA finals?
Dallas Mavericks or the Miami Heat?


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 30, 2011)

Miami probably, but who knows really, maybe its better to go for the underdog since the odds on Miami are too low.


----------



## sikander (Jun 13, 2011)

I will stick with miami . Got a lot of money on them


----------



## Trent (Jul 18, 2011)

well as you can see the mighty Dallas won it hahahahaha!! big bucks baby! its boring watching the WNBA, i dont bet much om WNBA games , moving on to soccer now. What betting websites are you guys using? im currently using easybets.


----------



## Trent (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you think  the nba games will be kicking off this november? there are still some issues going on between the owners & the players!! cant wait for the NBA season!!!


----------

